# Flex sigmoidoscopy with removal of stent



## lindacoder (Mar 24, 2010)

Patient had stent placed on 2-16-10 with sigmoidoscopy - I used CPT 45345 - now comes in to have the stent removed.  Do I code it as just a regular sigmoidoscopy 45330 or sigmoidoscopy with removal of foreign body 45332.

Thanks for your help!!!!!!


----------



## mkj2486 (Mar 24, 2010)

I would use 45332


----------



## edajade1129 (Mar 24, 2010)

me too


----------

